# Editing post



## cazmaestro (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi, I've recently posted a thread in the recording studio forum, and I've been updating the first post by adding new links with the latest version of the song I'm recording. 

I just tried to update it now but it will no longer let me edit the first post? 

Anyone know why?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 1, 2012)

The site admin set the forum so you only have a small window to edit posts.


----------

